# Jinn - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm



## FlorianStangl (25. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jinn - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jinn - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm


----------



## solidus246 (25. August 2014)

Oh Fuck. Geil. Hammer. Krass. Super. Boah.

Schon wieder ein "Horrorfilm" mit miesen Effekten, unbedeutender Handlung in der ne verfickte Prophezeiung eintritt. Ich glaube der letze gute Horrorfilm hörte auf den Namen "ALIEN".


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. August 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Oh Fuck. Geil. Hammer. Krass. Super. Boah.
> 
> Schon wieder ein "Horrorfilm" mit miesen Effekten, unbedeutender Handlung in der ne verfickte Prophezeiung eintritt. Ich glaube der letze gute Horrorfilm hörte auf den Namen "ALIEN".



"Alien" ist zwar ein Paradebeispiel, wie man es zu machen hat, aber wie viele Genreperlen du da übergehst, ist fast schon kriminell.   Oder du hast seit 1979 keinen Horrorfilm mehr gesehen.

Letzter großartiger Horrorfilm für mich war "Cabin in the Woods", der war auch nicht unbedeutend, sondern hatte einiges über das Genre zu erzählen.


----------



## Exar-K (26. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Letzter großartiger Horrorfilm für mich war "Cabin in the Woods", der war auch nicht unbedeutend, sondern hatte einiges über das Genre zu erzählen.


Cabin in the Woods war aber kein Horror sondern eine (mittelmäßige) Komödie/Parodie.
Als Horrorfilm wäre der einfach nur schlecht


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. August 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Cabin in the Woods war aber kein Horror sondern eine (mittelmäßige) Komödie/Parodie.
> Als Horrorfilm wäre der einfach nur schlecht



Mittelmäßig? Kein Horror? Natürlich ist der Film ein Horrorfilm, aber eben auch eine Satire auf den Horrorfilm. Er funktioniert auf beiden Ebenen, für den einen mehr und weniger. Der Film hat ein ganzes Genre seziert und die Schwächen genüsslich zur Schau gestellt. Wenn man von dem Film erwartet, dass er einen abgebrühten schockt, dann geht das in die Hose, dafür ist er auch gar nicht gemacht, weil er sich eben an die Leute wendet, die das Genre eh schon in und auswendig kennen. Aber die Diskussion führe ich nicht nochmal. Die habe ich schon zu oft geführt.


----------



## Exar-K (26. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Mittelmäßig? Kein Horror? Natürlich ist der Film ein Horrorfilm, aber eben auch eine Satire auf den Horrorfilm. Er funktioniert auf beiden Ebenen, für den einen mehr und weniger.


Merkmale eines Horrorfilms sind Angst (primär) und Spannung. Beides konnte der Streifen nicht liefern (darin waren sich 5 von 5 Zuschauern einig, inkl. mir).
Bleibt also nur eine Persiflage auf den landläufigen Horrorfilm. Ob das bei Cabin in the Woods funktioniert, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## ThomasThomasons (26. August 2014)

Cabin in the Woods fand ich eigentlich recht cool. Die Idee dahinter hat mir gute Gefallen und die gesamten Klischees.

Jinn sieht aus wie so ein Film für einen Abend und dann ist der wieder aus dem Hirn.


----------



## Mothman (26. August 2014)

Sorry, will ja eigentlich nicht flamen, aber: Mein Gott, sieht das billig aus!


----------

